# Scarecrow from a cauldron tutorial part 1



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey thats a great idea, Id never thought of that! thanks for sharing


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Wonderful idea. I have TWO cauldrons that have cracked and missing pieces. Now I know how to recycle them!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to see more!!


----------

